# Anyone ever see one of these in person? Kubota WG6-21



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

The kubota WG6 mower. Looks interesting as a commercial duty mower.

From what little I can find on the web, people seem to think it out-mows Hondas.

Anyone ever use one or see one in real life?


----------



## atticus (Dec 30, 2021)

An unhelpful non-answer to your question, but to me, the name Kubota is synonymous with quality. If it's engineered anywhere close to the quality of the orange monster I learned to drive on when I was 12, it's worth considering. I loved that tractor, it was a beast. 
Never seen one of these before, but I'd love to put it up against my hrx.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@DFW_Zoysia that is basically the same mower as the Eastman SPX-21 / Ingersoll Commercial 21. Here is an Eastman press release from back in 2010 about it.

The same mower has also been branded as the John Deere WE85, Gravely Commercial 21, and the BOB-CAT Commercial 21 - and maybe others.

Schiller Grounds Care (Mantis, Classen, Little Wonder) acquired the Eastman 21" commercial mower line in 2017 to add to their BOB-CAT brand of commercial mowers.

Then in 2020 Doosan Bobcat (the skid steer company)acquired BOB-CAT Mowers, along with the Steiner and Ryan brands of grounds maintenance equipment from Schiller Grounds Care. That's when they changed the logo and started painting the zero turn mowers white, orange and black to look like their construction equipment.

I don't see a 21" walk mower in the new Bobcat mower lineup, so that's probably when this mower got passed off to be rebranded as a Kubota.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

atticus said:


> …Never seen one of these before, but I'd love to put it up against my hrx.


It would probably be considered more akin to the Honda HRC Series of commercial mowers.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Reminds me of seeing this Ybravo 25" push mower at a small booth at GIE a few years ago, then seeing the same mower with different paint at the Bad Boy booth.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Thanks Ware!

From what little I could find on the internet, it seems like the unit is virtually indestructible and well built. I only found a couple of reviews of people who directly compared it to the Honda HRC's and they claim it seriously out-mows the Honda.

I'm a Honda mower guy, but I also remember starting at age 12 I wanted a Kubota "L" serious tractor more than anything I had ever wanted in my life up till that point. LOL

At 125 lbs, weighs similar to the Honda HRC. We just sold our 20 year old Honda HRX mower that literally still runs like new with only basic tune-ups ever 3-4 years. The one advantage I see to the Honda HRC is the variable drive speeds, where the Kubota has only 3. But I think the Kubota will have more power.



Ware said:


> @DFW_Zoysia that is basically the same mower as the Eastman SPX-21 / Ingersoll Commercial 21. Here is an Eastman press release from back in 2010 about it.
> 
> The same mower has also been branded as the John Deere WE85, Gravely Commercial 21, and the BOB-CAT Commercial 21 - and maybe others.
> 
> ...


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

atticus said:


> An unhelpful non-answer to your question, but to me, the name Kubota is synonymous with quality. If it's engineered anywhere close to the quality of the orange monster I learned to drive on when I was 12, it's worth considering. I loved that tractor, it was a beast.
> Never seen one of these before, but I'd love to put it up against my hrx.


I agree. I dream of having a Kubota L series tractor some day with 50 hp, front scoop, and giant snowblower to use on my 900 sq foot lawn here in DFW. LOL


----------

